# Prescriptive Planting



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A very brief look at the new rage by some growers and major corporations......big brother?

Regards, MIke

http://progressiveforage.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=5345rescriptive-planting-helps-crop-growers-but-leave-some-a-little-worried&catid=1:latest-news&Itemid=139


----------

